# Wicket dynamisches Markup



## JavaPhil (26. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit wicket aus? Ich möchte eine Suche implementieren bei der verschiedene Suchfelder gewählt werden können. Daraus ergibt sich, das auch verschiedene Ergebnissfelder angezeigt werden. Mein gedanke war das Ergebnis in einem WebMarkupContainer zusammenzubauen, also per StringBuilder das markup zusammenzusetzen und dort zum Beispiel html.append("<div wicket:id =\"appResults\"></div>") einzufügen um anschließend an dieser Stelle ein Panel zu adden. Leider wird "appResults" aber im Markup nicht gefunden. Geht dieser ansatz überhaupt. Müsste ich etwas beachten? gibt es andere möglichkeiten dieses verhalten zu erzeugen??


MfG
Philipp


----------



## JavaPhil (3. Sep 2009)

hat sich erledigt....


----------



## The_S (3. Sep 2009)

Evtl. kannst du ja noch die Lösung posten, damit ein Anderer mit einer ähnlichen Frage die Lösung finden kann  .


----------



## JavaPhil (3. Sep 2009)

Naja so ne richtige Lösung hab ich keine.... die anzuzeigenden Komponenten wurden reduziert und dadurch konnte ich sie hart ins Markup schreiben... und ein und ausblenden

Meiner meinung nach keine schöne Lösung und auch nur möglich da wie gesagt, weniger Komponenten angezeigt werden mussten.  :noe:


----------

